# Can my betta fish Marshall live in a 2.5 gallon tank with no heater of filter??



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

I love marshall and i dont want him to die! Do you guys think he can survive in these conditions? his water is conditioned, and hes been eating his food...Swims around alot and makes little bubbles on the surface..


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

At the very least, he needs a heater. You can get one fairly cheap.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, if its really cold where you live a heater would be a good idea. They dont cost more than 20 dollars.

But theres no BIG necessity for a filter. Surely a filter is really good and helps alot, but as long as you take care of him properly and do WC twice weekly he can live in there perfectly.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

If your water temperature is anything below 76c, then yes, you will need a heater.

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326306371&sr=8-1

This is a good one for 2.5 gallon. ( I own one )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some bettas dislike filters...as of course filters push them around. He won't need a filter, as bettas have a labrynth organ allowing them to breath air from the top of the water. Your tank however, won't cycle without a filter - which is okay too.

A heater however, would be best  being a tropical fish, he'd enjoy having a heater


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Betta's require very simple things, a tank, a heater, conditioned water, food and decorations.

Some may view a 2.5g as small, if you believe he is happy in that sized tank then providing you keep up with water changes it will suffice. Without a doubt however, Betta's require a stable and warm environment. This environment is best replicated by use of a heater.

You could get an adjustable heater or a betta heater. Preferably an adjustable heater as it maintains a set temperature and will turn itself off once that temperature is reach, and turn itself back on when it drops below. The issue you may find is that the smallest 25w adjustable heater may not fit your 2.5g.

If this is the case your other option is to purchase a betta heater. They are usually anything from 5w-10w submersible heat pads. The downside to these are they cannot be adjusted and they do not switch themselves off. Generally they are capable of heating the tank a few degrees above room temperature.

If your location however remains humid and warm all year round, meaning the tank temperature is within the acceptable betta range. Then you won't require a heater - but outside of Thailand/Malaysia and neighboring Asian countries - this is most likely not going to be the case.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, just an update on Marshall for ya, Me and my girlfriend decided to upgrade to a 5.5 gallon tank with a heater and a filter which we are going to put on the lowest setting for minimal water disturbance. We are currently getting the tank set up for marshall to live in. Also on a side note, we fear Marshall may have fin rot, so we bought him medication and began using it yesterday. Also i have a quick question, Marshall hasn't been eating his food since yesterday, just wondering if it may because of the medication? We are worried about our little guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

What medication did you use? and how much of it did you use? Fin rot is actually pretty common,and usually the best cure for the start of fin rot, is clean water  for more severe fin rot (and body rot) I would suggest meds....

some bettas won't eat when they are sick. If there are other signs, after giving him meds like listlessness, gasping laying on his side, immediately stop the medication and give him clean water.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay good to know i gave him betta fin medicine its called bettafix....and i just did a 50% water change  hes looking lively and swimming around nicely...still not eating yet tho


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Roxy said:


> If your water temperature is anything below 76c, then yes, you will need a heater.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326306371&sr=8-1
> 
> This is a good one for 2.5 gallon. ( I own one )


Hey ! i bought tht heater, jut wondering if i leave tht little cap on the bottom of it???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some bettas seem to not take to bettafix very well - I usually avoid it if only because the tea tree oil isn't good for them... I like natural ways anyways 

For fin rot, just keep the water clean and it should clear up. 

If it doesn't, you want Aquarium salt (dissolved in a bucket or bowl, at one teaspoon per gallon to start)

And I have the same heater. take the cap off lol. It's a GREAT heater, the cap actually isn't needed...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How is your betta? I really don't recommend to use bettafix. It will not help especially if he stopped eating. 

Like Sena wrote you need Aquarium salt 1tsp/gall to start. Put him in smaller container. I am not sure how you can do it without heater though. What is the your room temperature? For salt treatment you need to do 100% daily water changes. And you need qt betta in the small container.

You need to pre mix Aquariums salt (which you can buy in any pet store) in 1 gall jug for the right dosage. You can take a gall from the spring water or from milk (just make sure you rinse it well) You need to do 100% daily water changes. Aquarium salt treatment should be no longer then 10 days. So start with 1tsp/gall for a few days and give the forum update. You might need to increase the dose. You also can put a cup he is in for the treatment in the tank to keep water warm. Just make sure he don’t jump out unless you decide to do it in his tank. It just more hassle to do 100% water changes in the big tank. 

If you absolutely cannot do aq salt treatment I can tell you what medication you can use but definitely not BETAFIX


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

^+1


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> How is your betta? I really don't recommend to use bettafix. It will not help especially if he stopped eating.
> 
> Like Sena wrote you need Aquarium salt 1tsp/gall to start. Put him in smaller container. I am not sure how you can do it without heater though. What is the your room temperature? For salt treatment you need to do 100% daily water changes. And you need qt betta in the small container.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for all the tips  how long do i leave him in the salt water?? and the betafix i bought says it is all natural?? idk it doesnt seem to be bothering him in anyway but ill stop using it.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

tea tree oil (found in bettafix) is natural but that doesn't mean its good for the betta. It can actually harm their labrynth organ - what they use to breathe


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For the salt treatment, you need a 100% daily water change. Don't do the treatment longer than 10 days.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay so i did a full water change since using the betafix and im gonna stop using it, however the bettafix i am using does not include tht tea tree oil in the ingredients so maybe i should keep using it??? I will say tht his fins are looking the best they have since i bought him from his tiny container at the pet store...He must of had fin rot before i even had him because hes looking better and better each day. As soon as his new 5.5 gallon tank is up to temperature i am going to transfer him into a small bag which i will let flaot in the heated tank for about 20 mins so the water adjusts. Or do you guys suggest continuing the bettafix treatments in his small bowl or should i do the AQ salt in his small bowl for a few days?? with 100% water changes each day? sorry for all the questions but i am very fond of our Marshall and just want the best for him!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if he is getting better, I'd actually skip using ANY treatments. Like I said before, clean water is the BEST treatment for minor cases of fin rot.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

here are some pictures of him...please tell me what guys think, im concerned about his fins and his eyes look almost bloodshot to me


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

the first picture is his new home


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

love his new home =D

and I'll say.... give him clean water, good foods he SHOULD heal up... if it gets worse, go with the salt treatment though, okay?  pretty boy btw


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree (again!) with Sena. I love his coloring. Love how in the light his body looks purple shimmery  Cool tank too. do you have any more decor or plants you can add? Bettas love plants and hidey places


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

PHEW!! lol okay thankyou so much for all the help! i can rest easy now  And Mjoy, yes i plan on adding some more plants and a cave lol i just gotta wait till next week because the tank and heater and everything was a little pricey as it is lol, but he loves going in and out of the pirate head  Once again thankyou guys so much for all the help!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

He looks good to me too  Is he still refusing to eat? Is he active or he is lethargic?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww thats cute LOL. From the pic i couldn't see a hole in the pirate head but I'm sure he loves it  Best of luck with Marshall


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Also (I may not be able to see it) but if your tank has no lid, you need to provide some sort of cover for it. Bettas are jumpers, and you don't want to find your boy on the floor! Nice looking tank, and glad to hear your fish is looking better!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Remember he may not want to eat...but give him some time and he will come around  they aaaaalways do :lol:


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i just read your thread so he is acting normally, he is not lethargic. So stopped eating the only symptom…I would think observe him , make sure he doesn’t get lethargic. But if he continues not to eat, i would worry about it. Just give the forum update. I don’t like when bettas stop eating guys  They are such a pigs when it comes to eat lol But it me. I don’t see any other symptoms otherwise. He looks good.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> He looks good to me too  Is he still refusing to eat? Is he active or he is lethargic?


Well he ate 2 nights ago, 3 pellets, then all day yesterday nothing and so far he hasnt eaten today...but im going to transfer him to his new tank when it is up to temperature then ill feed him later tn. I plan on purchasing some bloodworms so he has a mixture of foods. Marshall is very active right now in his, what i am calling now, "hospital bowl" lol.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Badjer said:


> Also (I may not be able to see it) but if your tank has no lid, you need to provide some sort of cover for it. Bettas are jumpers, and you don't want to find your boy on the floor! Nice looking tank, and glad to hear your fish is looking better!


lid wasnt on for the picture, but there is indeed a lid


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Get some minced garlic  get some of the juice out of it, soak a pellet in it, and he should be enticed to eat  lol. Bettas love garlic and it is good for them!! I wouldn't use it as a "always feeding" just as a way to get him to eat.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Get some minced garlic  get some of the juice out of it, soak a pellet in it, and he should be enticed to eat  lol. Bettas love garlic and it is good for them!! I wouldn't use it as a "always feeding" just as a way to get him to eat.


hahah okay i shall try that tonight  thanks for the tip once again. Id be lost without the help of all you guys!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have another concern. When you put him to acclimate in his new think, water temperature in that little bag still has to be +-2* the same . I think +- 4* also fine, make sure it not more than that. I usually put my bettas in the cups when i change them and then when i put them back in to the tank i just add a little bit by a little bit water from the tank to the cup.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> I have another concern. When you put him to acclimate in his new think, water temperature in that little bag still has to be +-2* the same . I think +- 4* also fine, make sure it not more than that. I usually put my bettas in the cups when i change them and then when i put them back in to the tank i just add a little bit by a little bit water from the tank to the cup.


Well he is just in a bowl tht is room temperature at the moment, it is winter where i live so the room is heated and quite warm so i dont know what the temperature of his water is but it must be at least 72ish i would assume, im not really sure how to do the transfer in the least stressful way for him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

floating him works the best  you can float between 15-45 minutes, and he should get used to the temperature... better than just plopping him in the tank lol


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you have thermometer in his new tank? If your room temperature is 72* then his temperature in his bowl probably 72*


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Do you have thermometer in his new tank? If your room temperature is 72* then his temperature in his bowl probably 72*


there is a thermometer, however i filled the tank with cold water then added the conditioner and such, and the heater in on so the temperature is rising and rising each hour...so no way to tell what the temperature is


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> floating him works the best  you can float between 15-45 minutes, and he should get used to the temperature... better than just plopping him in the tank lol


so just float him in a small bag in his water to the new water?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes the heaters don't make water the temperature that you set up . So definitely buy thermometer. With heater in the tank you need it. I have 2 heaters malfunctioned before. I was lucky that I am checking it all the time because it would boil my betta.

Also make sure you remove uneaten food so it doesn’t sink to the bottom of his tank. Food will decompose i think in 24 or 48 hrs and contaminate the water.
Also make sure you don't over feed him. Don't give him more than 3 pellets at once. Bettas stomach the size of their eye. If you will put 3 pellets in the water and wait until it expands you will know ....i don't know i give my bettas 2 in the morning and 2 at night. If i give them blood worms in the morning i skip pellets that morning. But i don't know it just me. They can get SBD from overfeeding so be careful.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Sometimes the heaters don't make water the temperature that you set up . So definitely buy thermometer. With heater in the tank you need it. I have 2 heaters malfunctioned before. I was lucky that I am checking it all the time because it would boil my betta.
> 
> Also make sure you remove uneaten food so it doesn’t sink to the bottom of his tank. Food will decompose i think in 24 or 48 hrs and contaminate the water.
> Also make sure you don't over feed him. Don't give him more than 3 pellets at once. Bettas stomach the size of their eye. If you will put 3 pellets in the water and wait until it expands you will know ....i don't know i give my bettas 2 in the morning and 2 at night. If i give them blood worms in the morning i skip pellets that morning. But i don't know it just me. They can get SBD from overfeeding so be careful.



I indeed do have a thermometer  and i will monitor the temperature as often as i can...i assume 80 is the perfect temperature ??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

78-80 is a great temperature for bettas. 

In the summer, I drop my heaters down to minimal (room temperature) because during the day it would be 82-90 for my bettas O_O then I also leave lights off lol!!

And yes, float him with his old water in a bag, then add the tank water to his bag a little at a time.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> 78-80 is a great temperature for bettas.
> 
> In the summer, I drop my heaters down to minimal (room temperature) because during the day it would be 82-90 for my bettas O_O then I also leave lights off lol!!
> 
> And yes, float him with his old water in a bag, then add the tank water to his bag a little at a time.



alllllllrighty then, tht will be my strategy,


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

actually...last question haha, when i transfer him to the new tank and hes in a bag with his old water, (which has some aq salt in it) is tht okay to put in the new tank without having to do a water change tomorrrow?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

what you can do, is scoop out some water in the bag and discard. add the same amount of tank water to his bag. keep floating. repeat the same thing, a couple times. This way it acclimates him to the fresh water, and temperature, and then you won't have to worry about water change for tomorrow.

For the tank, it's a simple 30% water change a week  with gravel siphoning.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> what you can do, is scoop out some water in the bag and discard. add the same amount of tank water to his bag. keep floating. repeat the same thing, a couple times. This way it acclimates him to the fresh water, and temperature, and then you won't have to worry about water change for tomorrow.
> 
> For the tank, it's a simple 30% water change a week  with gravel siphoning.



okay sounds easy enough, thanks ! ummm what exactly is gravel siphoning?? :S


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually i am kind of worry. I never have this situation before. May be Sena knows or anyone on the forum. I just afraid because he is in 72* and water in the tank is 80*. So if you put him in that bag is it still big difference. Is he going to feel it? I don't know because i never had this situation. Sorry i don't want to confuse anyone but i don't want you to do it wrong...sorry guys if i am confusing you..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The point of floating him in a bag, is so the water will slowly change to the appropriate temperature  I've had a drop-off betta, who's water was chilly, and I floated him for a good hour before I'd let him into his temporary home. it's okay ANHEL 

Get a gravel siphon - that is what you need, to get up all the waste from the gravel. I would find a site that shows it but I can't find one xD look it up on google... It's generally cheap... and you'll need a bucket with it xD


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Then it ok sorry for me panicking. Just never did it. 

 For the 5.5 gall without filter i will subject to do 50% water changes every week and 100% every month.


----------



## ILOVEMYBETTA44 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> The point of floating him in a bag, is so the water will slowly change to the appropriate temperature  I've had a drop-off betta, who's water was chilly, and I floated him for a good hour before I'd let him into his temporary home. it's okay ANHEL
> 
> Get a gravel siphon - that is what you need, to get up all the waste from the gravel. I would find a site that shows it but I can't find one xD look it up on google... It's generally cheap... and you'll need a bucket with it xD


Yikes! never knew after the pet store guy informed me i could just drop him in a bowl id end up spending almost 200 dollars on stuff lol but thanks ill look into on soon as i can


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I have my guys in 3 gl bowls . As long as u clean the water & have a small heater he should be good. I have this heater in both my bowls.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

ILOVEMYBETTA44 said:


> Hey ! i bought tht heater, jut wondering if i leave tht little cap on the bottom of it???


I have 2 & have left the bottom cap on. never really thought to take it off actually.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think you need a gravel siphon if you will do 50% and 100% water changes .
But make sure you rinse the gravel with water when you do 100% water changes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I find gravel siphoning easier :lol: plus makes it easier on the betta.

Also, yikes! he told you just to plop 'em in the bowl? :shock: Wonder how many bettas THAT person doomed x.x I know some bettas I've had are super resistance to temperature changes, and chenicstry changes, while others are pure raging divas.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Give betta's some credit, they're not made of paper. While not the best idea to just plunk them in cold water, the worst it can do is stress them a bit. Unless you're dropping them in to like, 50* water, then it becomes a problem.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't have to acclimate my bettas each time I do a 100% water change, sure... but I make sure the temperature isn't shockingly different.
But I HAVE had bettas who acted like they were "made of paper" :lol: In situations where you get a new betta, from the store especially, you should acclimate them. different water, chemistry, and temperature by the time they get home with ya. And when a betta is sick - because their immune system is down


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry i still don't agree on 30 % of the water changes. I think it need to be more water changes for 5 gall even with filter. I don't understand how come that for 10 gall 25-30% is ok and almost the same is for 5 gall? I thought that if tank is smaller then it need more water changes. 
Sena when do you do 100% water changes? I wish everyone do 100% i think it the best way to get rid of all debris out from under the gravel. 
And for bettas filters are not necessary. You could do 50% every week and 100% every 3 wks or 100% every month.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With a filter in a 5 gallon, Bettachkalove, the tank will cycle, which basically results in the filter working far more effectively. A weekly 25% change in any properly stocked cycled tank is fine.  You'd do that in a 5 gallon or a 55 gallon.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry Sena and Bombalurina please don't hate me but i am not agree. It not that i am staborne, or difficult i did have 10 gall long time ago. I did regular water changes about 25-30% a week as i was instructed. My betta lived a little bit more than a year. I changed filters all the time also. When i cleaned the tank after him it was a lot of debris and his stones where covered with some know of slime..and i siphoned the gravel regularly. So since i do 50% and 100% water changes for any size of the tank and i think it the best. So sorry don't get mad at me. I know a lot of people on this forum do the same. 

I just don't understand how you get rid of all debris if you don't do 100% ..

Know as i do 50% and 100% my bettas don't even get sick for really long time.

So sorry if i am not agree on something but if just my opinion which i can write..say..

And when I read all threads from other people on this forum and other forums it seems that people who does small water changes have more problem than people who does large water changes..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you were changing your filter all the time, you were probably re-setting the cycle on your tank, which in turn would have caused a build-up of ammonia that needed more than 25-30% once weekly changes to remove.

I have several cycled tanks that I do once weekly 25% water changes on. All the bettas in these tanks are over a year old and extremely healthy. I couldn't imagine trying to do a 100% water change on my 200L tank. It nearly crippled me carrying all those buckets in to fill it up.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not trying to bash your opinion in any way. If you don't like a cycled tank then you do not like a cycled tank. But I do think you don't realize your fish is far from the only living thing in your tank. The moment a fish set up is more than 3 gallons the tank itself comes to life. XD 

Since you up graded to a 5 gallon tank it will cycle once you add a fish. There is nothing you can do to prevent that because it happens spontaneously. The only thing you can do is help good bacteria grow and and keep the algae under control. If I saw this thread before you brought the 5 gallon I would have warned you to go with a 3 gallon since you don't seem to like a tank that can look back at you. Since you already have a 5 gallon I will give you a few tips. 

1) Do not change the filter often. Changing the filter doesn't prevent the cycle from happen. It only restarts the cycle that was already forming. When it is time to change the filter you either seed the new filter with old filter media or let the new filter cartridge sit in the filter with the old filter cartridge so the bacteria can move on it's own. Most filter cartridges can last a good 3 months depending on how it's made. 

2)Do not do 100% water changes on a cycled tank. It will not remove the cycle but simply restart it at an earlier step. If you are really freaked about debris, then remove the fish, stir the gravel like crazy, and then syphon out 50% of the water. More than that will do more harm then good since you want a cycle to be as stable as possible. 

3) Do not fear the signs of a healthy cycle. O_O 
Your rocks are under water for months and years on end. Of course they are going to get slimy. That's what happens to anything that hangs out underwater. Algae blooms, bacteria growth, and smells (at the nitrITE to nitrATE step ;_ are signs your tank is alive. Once your tank matures it all calms down. 

In short, it isn't possible to make a tank full of water 100% bacteria free and remove every little random floating thing that tuants you. The trick of a cycled tank is to help the good bacteria win against the bad bacteria. That's why so many people with cycled tanks end up needing help. When a cycle crashes it reeks havic on the fish. -_-


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

So tank considerate cycle if you have filter right?
 If you don’t have filter then you don’t have to cycle. I don’t know but I have 8 bettas. Each in 2.5 gall without filters and I do 1-50% and 1-100% a week and my oldest fish about 4.5 years old and younger is pretty old too. So my point if people have tanks under 7 gall even 10 gall why spend money for filters …and time to do all that little water changes ….

Sorry you don’t have to answer to me. I will do what I do and I know a lot of people do the same. I just don’t want to aggravate any one with my opinion. I guess as long we take care of our little friends and don’t have problem we do good job. Everyone is different and do differently…

Thank you.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

No, tanks are not necessarily considered ' cycled ' just because you have a filter in there.

I have a filter in my 2.5 gallon tank even though I do 1x 50% & 1x 100% water changes every week.

It might not make much sense to you, but the reason why I have it is because I hate particles flying around in my water. My filter does a good job sucking most of that gunk out, thus leaving my water looking nice and clean.

Besides, the filter only cost $12 at my local petsmart ( sale ) so why not? it's pretty cheap and does better than most, if not all the other mini filters out there.

The one I have: http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Inte...GKM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327517557&sr=8-1


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> So my point if people have tanks under 7 gall even 10 gall why spend money for filters …and time to do all that little water changes ….


I buy filters and only do partial water changes because one 25% change a week is less work than one 50% and one 100% a week. My tanks are glass, so they are heavy; they are all over 5 gallons, so again, heavy; my fish don't enjoy 100%s, and with live plants and sand 100% changes are massively annoying. 
I've nothing but respect for people who do all that, but it's just not the way I want to do it.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I understand BOMBALURINA your point. I guess if it works for you then it good. When i had 10 gall tank very long time ago i was annoyed to do partial water changes and then my betta didn't live long anyway so i decided that 50% and 100% better for my babies But also for 2.5 gall tank i literally spend max 10-12 min to change one tank. It just take more time to couch the fish then spill out all water,rinse gravel , put it back with new water . 

Roxy i do water changes the same way. I have 8 tanks for some i do the same way you do , for a few i just do 100%. That is what i was trying originally recommend for water changes. Even for 5 gall 50% every week and 100% every 3 weeks. 

But again it just me. I think it the best , but doesn't mean that every one has to do the same way. I really works for all my bettas. They really healthy and happy,and live long


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> So tank considerate cycle if you have filter right?
> If you don’t have filter then you don’t have to cycle. I don’t know but I have 8 bettas. Each in 2.5 gall without filters and I do 1-50% and 1-100% a week and my oldest fish about 4.5 years old and younger is pretty old too. So my point if people have tanks under 7 gall even 10 gall why spend money for filters …and time to do all that little water changes ….
> 
> Sorry you don’t have to answer to me. I will do what I do and I know a lot of people do the same. I just don’t want to aggravate any one with my opinion. I guess as long we take care of our little friends and don’t have problem we do good job. Everyone is different and do differently…
> ...


I am not aggrivated by logical opinions. Cycled tank doesn't equal healthy tank any more than uncycled tank equals sub par tank. 2.5 gallons uncycled with your water change schedule would keep a betta happy and healthy for years. If you feel more comfortable with weekly 100% water changes, then go for it. 

I like cycled tanks because you don't have to do 100% water changes. Luigi was always a drama queen when it was time to remove him from a tank for a 100% change. Once he was in a 5 gallon I didn't have to remove him unless I was stirring the sand. A cycled tank happened to be the type of tank that caused one of my late fish the least amount of stress. So I figured I would do the same set up for both fishes.

You like uncycled tanks and I like cycled tanks. In the end, to each his/her own. ;-)


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Cycled or not cycled as general maintenance it's good habit to do 25 to 50pct water changes a week. Think of it as giving your betta a nice shower. For your 5 gallon, twice a week should be fine


----------



## goldentryst (Dec 13, 2011)

Depending on WHERE you live, you may not need a heater at all. Chances are slim that you're in such an area, but it's been done. I live in South California and I actually wasted money getting a heater because I didn't realize the tanks in my house were already set at 78+ degrees. (I should probably mention that my family is used to the 'toastiness' of heaters when climates get cold.) That's the only exception I can see. 

You don't need a filter--although it'd be nice to have one for more sanitary purposes--if you can keep up with constant water changes. I don't have a filter or heater for my second betta fish in a 2.5 gall, but his water temp is at about 79~80 and I change his water every few days or so and such. (Details on wc specifics can be found on this forum!)


----------

